# The Apprentice 2: Dal 17 Gennaio su Sky Uno



## admin (16 Gennaio 2014)

Torna The Apprentice, il reality dedicato al business che mette in palio un posto di prestigio al fianco di Flavio Briatore (Il Boss del format). 

La seconda edizione partirà il prossimo Venerdì 17 Gennaio 2014 e sarà visibile su Sky Uno in prima serata (ore 21,10).

Il vincitore della prima serie fu Francesco Menegazzo, che lavora tuttora con Briatore. 


Ecco i nomi candidati che sono stati selezionati per questa seconda edizione:


*ANAIS REAN*, 23 anni, Aosta - Studentessa Scienze Internazionali


*SERENA MARZUCCHI*, 34 anni,Siena - Avvocato settore pubblico
*INGRID ALTOMARE*, 34 anni, Milano - Digital Account Director
*ALICE MAFFEZZOLI*, 28 anni, Casalmaggiore (CR) - Responsabile vendite settore energia
*ANNA ZHITNIKOVA*, 27 anni, Milano - Responsabile finanza settore lusso
*MILENA PAGANI*, 34 anni, Villanova di Bagnacavallo (RA) - Responsabile vendite parchi divertimento
*ELEONORA SMITH*, 24 anni, Mosca - Studentessa Business Administration
*MARCO MARTINELLI*, 22 anni, Lucca - Studente di biotecnologie
*SIMONE PIADENA*, 42 anni, Castel Goffredo (MN) - Imprenditore locali notturni
*FRANCESCO DEL PESCE*, 31 anni, Montoro Inferiore (AV) - Avvocato d'affari
*MARIO CREA*, 34 anni, Cosenza - Manager immobiliare
*FABIO CASCIONE*, 34 anni, Conversano (BA) - Direttore Commerciale settore vinicolo
*MUHANNAD AL SALHI*, 25 anni, Roma -Manager vendite telecomunicazioni
*FULVIO CUGNO*, 30 anni, Torino - Imprenditore web


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2014)

up


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2014)

La prima stagione non l'ho vista,lo consigliate?


----------



## Snake (17 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La prima stagione non l'ho vista,lo consigliate?


----------



## O Animal (1 Febbraio 2014)

Mamma mia quanti arroganti senza un briciolo di intelligenza... Gli uomini un disastro totale e l'unico che si salva per ora è Muhannad anche se sta facendo un po' troppo il piacione... le ragazze sono ancora troppe e non si capisce se abbiano particolari capacità, per il momento sono solo avvantaggiate dall'incapacità degli uomini...

Briatore riesce a creare un bel pathos comunque... quando i ragazzi entrano nella boardroom (scandaloso fare un programma nello scempio di denaro pubblico della regione lombardia) mi si stringe lo stomaco anche a me...


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La prima stagione non l'ho vista,lo consigliate?



Io no, mi è sembrato tutto montato ad arte, indicativa la scena della segretaria che, per far entrare i concorrenti nello studio di briatore, riceve chiamata, dice ad alta voce "si va bene boss" poi guarda i concorrenti con aria sensuale e dice "Il boss vi sta aspettando." manco fosse bill gates. Secondo me sono tutti attori o quasi, ho sentito anche i motivi di eliminazione di alcuni e sono ridicoli, trovati ad arte. Insomma mi sembra tutto molto finto, poi sentire briatore fare il dio in terra sinceramente mi sta sui cosiddetti, preferisco altre cose.


----------



## Ale (2 Febbraio 2014)

Si solo muahmmad si salva tra gli uomini


----------



## Ale (2 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La prima stagione non l'ho vista,lo consigliate?


no


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2014)

ingiusta la dipartita del pisano nell'ultima puntata. sfida persa solo ed eslusivamente per colpa del barese che si e' fatto fregare dalla biondina... e meno male che il boss disse " meritocrazia! meritocrazia!meritocrazia! "


----------

